# Shy Rainbows



## Laura Boyle (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a group of seven Rainbows (Herotilapia multispinosa) growing out in a 29 gallon tank with a couple of caves, driftwood and a couple of plants. They are extremely shy and dart for cover when any movement is made within 10 feet of the tank. Would adding some guppies as dithers help? Have I messed up the aquascape? Thanks for your help!

Laura


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Some dither fish might help, Give them fancy guppies a try!

They might also just need some time to get over their shyness.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

dithers for dithers :lol: 
I have 4 rainbows and I found them to be bold and often pushy (if a fish can be pushy). I find them to be great dithers and they are one fish aside from my 2 silver dollars that my Chocolate hasn't tried to eat. I am not quite sure of what variant mine are as I have found a few that closely resemble them. If yours are similar to mine they shouldn't stay shy for long.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Rainbowfish would probably work. Maybe some sort of danios. My Cutteris were very shy in my 20 long. I added 3 Giant Danios and 2 Burmese Border Botias, this created activity in all levels of the aquarium. The Cutteris are still shy, but not nearly as bad as they were, and they finally bred. And they haven't killed any of the fish I added as dithers. Maybe some combination of dithers similar to what I used may also work for your Rainbow Cichlids.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I just received my rainbows for my 75 gallon american tank and they are not the least bit shy! In fact they are pigs and beg at the glass whenever I come by. Very pretty fish! So Glad I got em! :thumb:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Mine group of 5 rainbow cichlids are very shy too, despite having 6 very outgoing Paretroplus kieneri for tankmates.


----------



## Laura Boyle (Jul 8, 2004)

They come out when I feed them, then dart back into their caves.... I was hoping a quieter room would help them.

Thanks for the ideas! I'll let you know how it goes.

Laura


----------



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a pair in a 20 long that aren't too shy but can be a little darty (is that a word?) at times. I had some swordtails that I bred out and added 4 to the tank and it did seem to help. It also keeps with the central American theme.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If you gete them into a 4-6 foot tank you'll see different behavior out o fthem, they're shy and skittish because they feel cramped.


----------

